# Do you eat meat?



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

I found another member who's a vegetarian (like me) yesterday and it got me thinking, what's the general consensus?

Please be nice to one another and let's just discuss this interesting issue 

I've been a vegetarian for most of my life. When I was in elementary/middle school I went through a "meat is murder" phase and my parents were not having it haha. Since I was still growing they kind of made me eat meat. I was lazy for a few years and ate a little bit of meat here and there without really thinking about it. I never really liked the texture of it though which made me feel really grossed out by it. I also noticed that I felt groggy and yucky after eating meat so I decided to stop eating it a few years ago. I do have fish a couple of times a year, but only on special occasions. I tried to go vegan a couple of months ago but it wasn't really healthy for me since I have an eating disorder and classifying more foods as "bad" really made it hard for me to eat. Now I'm happy being just a vegetarian, it's what works for me and I love it! I do it namely for my own health and for the positive environmental impact.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 15, 2017)

I eat meat but I've doing my best to reduce my consumption to better my health. Too much red meat is not good for anybody. I've considered being a vegetarian because meat isn't a big part of my meals and the alternatives are good but I can't help but eat bacon and street meat hotdogs. I couldn't live without those man. xD


----------



## seliph (Mar 15, 2017)

I do, I love meat more than I love myself.

I tried going veggie one year but on one hand I'm underweight as it is ad on the other hand I'm anemic so long story short it did not go well for me at all. I felt really tired and overall horrible all the time and my doctor was strongly against it so there that went. Also meat just tastes so damn good.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

yes i eat meat everyday, ive been thinking of maybe being vegetarian but at this point i dont think i'll be able to make it a week without meat


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

I just updated the poll ^_^


----------



## sej (Mar 15, 2017)

i eat all meat, but usually if i'm having mince or sausages i have quorn as i'm actually not a big fan of red meat. however, i do eat red meat on rare occasions.


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I eat meat but I've doing my best to reduce my consumption to better my health. Too much red meat is not good for anybody. I've considered being a vegetarian because meat isn't a big part of my meals and the alternatives are good but I can't help but eat bacon and street meat hotdogs. I couldn't live without those man. xD



Yeah, red meat is the worst of them all. Haha well you do what works for you! Have you ever tried turkey bacon? Morning star has a very good vegetarian bacon that I like to eat. It's really crunchy and it tastes the same as the real thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> I do, I love meat more than I love myself.
> 
> I tried going veggie one year but on one hand I'm underweight as it is ad on the other hand I'm anemic so long story short it did not go well for me at all. I felt really tired and overall horrible all the time and my doctor was strongly against it so there that went. Also meat just tastes so damn good.



I'm glad that you gave it a try even though you ended up not liking it  it's important to do what's best for you. Like in my situation being vegan wasn't good for my health, so I had to go back to being vegetarian.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> yes i eat meat everyday, ive been thinking of maybe being vegetarian but at this point i dont think i'll be able to make it a week without meat



Maybe you could challenge yourself to do a week without meat! That would be fun.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> i eat all meat, but usually if i'm having mince or sausages i have quorn as i'm actually not a big fan of red meat. however, i do eat red meat on rare occasions.



What's Quorn?


----------



## Corrie (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Yeah, red meat is the worst of them all. Haha well you do what works for you! Have you ever tried turkey bacon? Morning star has a very good vegetarian bacon that I like to eat. It's really crunchy and it tastes the same as the real thing.



I have had turkey bacon actually! It's way less greasy and it's very delicious! Hmmm, well I should give that type a try! 
Thanks for alerting me of it!

When I think too hard about where meat comes from, I get all disgusted and sad but when I see the meat dishes all in front of me, I can't picture the animal the meat came from and then I don't get all weird about it, especially when it's in pieces in a noodle dish or something. Anyway to stop this?


----------



## hamster (Mar 15, 2017)

i would love to be a vegetarian but i have iron-deficiency so it's best not to go down that path. i'm not the biggest fan of meat either but i still eat a lot of it.


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I have had turkey bacon actually! It's way less greasy and it's very delicious! Hmmm, well I should give that type a try!
> Thanks for alerting me of it!
> 
> When I think too hard about where meat comes from, I get all disgusted and sad but when I see the meat dishes all in front of me, I can't picture the animal the meat came from and then I don't get all weird about it, especially when it's in pieces in a noodle dish or something. Anyway to stop this?



No problem! Happy to help. 

I could recommend you some documentaries to watch. I think when you've seen how awful the process is it'll sway you a little bit. Also I would recommend going to a farm if you could and meeting some animals, seeing how cute and friendly cows and pigs are might make you feel a little inspired to eat less meat 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ekcriptia said:


> i would love to be a vegetarian but i have iron-deficiency so it's best not to go down that path. i'm not the biggest fan of meat either but i still eat a lot of it.



Oh yeah that's a tricky situation. Your health is most important


----------



## Corrie (Mar 15, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> yes i eat meat everyday, ive been thinking of maybe being vegetarian but at this point i dont think i'll be able to make it a week without meat



When I was at my boyfriend's boat for a week last summer, I wanted to eat vegan with him so I didn't have any animal products except eggs (cause I have a weak spot for eggs ;w for the entire week and at first it was really strange but eating the alternative products made it really not so bad. The vegan ground beef, grated cheese and mayo made it seem like I was just eating "regular" food. I ended up not even missing the way I normally ate. It was really weird. His mom offered me roast beef during the dinners but I really didn't crave it like normal. That was just a week too!

Anyway, I dunno why I felt the need to tell you all that lol. But hey. 

I'd try to eat dinner with no meat once a week or a few times a week. Eventually weed yourself off of it. That's what my boyfriend first did when he became vegetarian. He told me it gets easier overtime and eventually you don't miss it because the meatless meals you can make are just as good. And look what happened to me with just a week! 

I feel like I want to become a vegetarian but the commitment scares me too much so I just try to weed myself off of it little by little. Who knows, it may happen in the future. You don't have to quit it all at once. Just take it slow.


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> When I was at my boyfriend's boat for a week last summer, I wanted to eat vegan with him so I didn't have any animal products except eggs (cause I have a weak spot for eggs ;w for the entire week and at first it was really strange but eating the alternative products made it really not so bad. The vegan ground beef, grated cheese and mayo made it seem like I was just eating "regular" food. I ended up not even missing the way I normally ate. It was really weird. His mom offered me roast beef during the dinners but I really didn't crave it like normal. That was just a week too!
> 
> Anyway, I dunno why I felt the need to tell you all that lol. But hey.
> 
> ...



Yeah once you realize there's basically an alternative for everything it doesn't seem so bad, right? 

I have a weak spot for eggs too though lol. 

You're totally right, a slow transition is the best way to do it. I think it's a good idea to give yourself little challenges like that so that you don't have to fully commit to something for too long. For example you could try being a vegetarian for one week and see how you feel. Then take a break and later on try it for two weeks. Then three, and so on and so on.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> No problem! Happy to help.
> 
> I could recommend you some documentaries to watch. I think when you've seen how awful the process is it'll sway you a little bit. Also I would recommend going to a farm if you could and meeting some animals, seeing how cute and friendly cows and pigs are might make you feel a little inspired to eat less meat



I've definitely watched some documentaries and they are awful, so awful I couldn't watch them all. ^^; But for some reason, I have trouble looking at a one inch piece of chicken and picturing it coming from the actual animal. I know that doesn't make sense but if I look at a whole body of a rabbit in the grocery store, I get grossed out and wouldn't dare touch it. Same goes with looking at headless fish. But if I eat a fish stick, I don't think of them as the same thing, even though I know they are. 

Sooooo doesn't make sense! D:

Hey! That's not a bad idea! I'm a sucker for animals (ironically enough) so for example, if I had a pig or knew one, I could NEVER kill it but because I don't know the animals the meat is coming from, I don't get that connection. I get connected to animals really quickly too so I dunno why I'm having trouble with this whole thing. It's strictly in my head and it doesn't make any sense. I'm weird, I dunno. I hope it's making sense!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Yeah once you realize there's basically an alternative for everything it doesn't seem so bad, right?
> 
> I have a weak spot for eggs too though lol.
> 
> You're totally right, a slow transition is the best way to do it. I think it's a good idea to give yourself little challenges like that so that you don't have to fully commit to something for too long. For example you could try being a vegetarian for one week and see how you feel. Then take a break and later on try it for two weeks. Then three, and so on and so on.



I've thought about cutting out some dairy products and replacing them with some vegan alternatives such as milk with almond milk and mayo with vegan mayo cause honestly they all taste the same/better! Even the vegan sliced/grated cheese tastes the same to me!

Fried eggs can't really be replicated so it's tough. You can make vegan scrambled eggs but not fried with the yolk. Plus vegan chocolate is usually dark and I freaking hate dark chocolate haha. 

(Sorry I'm replying to so many posts but I'm passionate about this topic and learning more about it! D


----------



## forestyne (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm a weak-willed vegan. I occasionally switch from vegan to vegetarian and back again. It's mainly for my health, but when I get healthier I go back to being vegan. I have anemia from a sudden amount of blood loss when I was 13, so it's hard to maintain my health and still believe in veganism being the way forward. (no I'm not a stereotypical radical vegan)I'm ashamed of it but, what can ya do?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 15, 2017)

i eat meat. too much of a bother to make an effort to change stuff and whatever. i dont rly care tbh like it's too much of an effort to start being vegetarian or vegan, especially since i dont cook my own food and i dont wanna bother my parents more lmao


----------



## Raffy (Mar 15, 2017)

i eat meat!

i kinda want to take some meat out of my diet to lose weight and stuff but  i'm bad bcus i eat a lot
i'm also filipino and my culture loves meat lol. we have tons of food that involves meat being the main ingredient of the dish.
but we also tend to use most of the animal in cooking, like using the blood of pig instead of just the meat - we have something called "dinuguan" which is mainly pig blood and vinegar.


----------



## Cailey (Mar 15, 2017)

I eat all kinds of meat but technically I shouldn't eat red meats because it MESSES up my stomach but I like it too much. 

that being said though, I avoid that type the most just because it upsets my stomach.


----------



## seliph (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> I'm glad that you gave it a try even though you ended up not liking it  it's important to do what's best for you. Like in my situation being vegan wasn't good for my health, so I had to go back to being vegetarian.





made08 said:


> Oh yeah that's a tricky situation. Your health is most important



More people need to have your mindset, I remember an ex-friend of mine got on my case saying "Well _I'd_ rather die myself than eat an animal" like... the hell man.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> More people need to have your mindset, I remember an ex-friend of mine got on my case saying "Well _I'd_ rather die myself than eat an animal" like... the hell man.



id rather die too but thats bc i want 2 die /:
people who think theyre better than others bc theyre vegan or vegetarian are .,, like, Not Great


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't eat red meat usually but every once in a while I'll crave a sausage biscuit from mcdonalds or something. Chicken and seafood are the main meats I eat.


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

---


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

---


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

---


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I've definitely watched some documentaries and they are awful, so awful I couldn't watch them all. ^^; But for some reason, I have trouble looking at a one inch piece of chicken and picturing it coming from the actual animal. I know that doesn't make sense but if I look at a whole body of a rabbit in the grocery store, I get grossed out and wouldn't dare touch it. Same goes with looking at headless fish. But if I eat a fish stick, I don't think of them as the same thing, even though I know they are.
> 
> Sooooo doesn't make sense! D:
> 
> ...



Hmm. I can't really relate to what you're experiencing. Mostly because I wasn't a big fan of meat to begin with. But if interacting with animals is what connects you to it then go with that! Are there any farms you could visit or maybe even volunteer at near you? 

Another thing I'd recommend is to look at all animals in the same light. You'd never eat a cat or a rabbit because they're cute and they're people's pets, right? Try and think of livestock that way, too. Look for the beauty and the value in them 

Don't apolgoize! This is the place to discuss it 

I loooooovove dark chocolate omg. And yeah same I only drink almond milk and I use other alternatives to dairy when I can. But nothing beats a good runny yolk.


----------



## sej (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Yeah, red meat is the worst of them all. Haha well you do what works for you! Have you ever tried turkey bacon? Morning star has a very good vegetarian bacon that I like to eat. It's really crunchy and it tastes the same as the real thing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



quorn is a vegetarian substitution for meat! for example: quorn chicken nuggets or quorn bacon.



i actually find quorn sausages a lot better than normal sausages!


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I'm a weak-willed vegan. I occasionally switch from vegan to vegetarian and back again. It's mainly for my health, but when I get healthier I go back to being vegan. I have anemia from a sudden amount of blood loss when I was 13, so it's hard to maintain my health and still believe in veganism being the way forward. (no I'm not a stereotypical radical vegan)I'm ashamed of it but, what can ya do?



I also have a bit of shame that I wasn't able to maintain being vegan. But we have to remember that we're doing our best, and we can't jeopardize our health for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> i eat meat. too much of a bother to make an effort to change stuff and whatever. i dont rly care tbh like it's too much of an effort to start being vegetarian or vegan, especially since i dont cook my own food and i dont wanna bother my parents more lmao



Haha well you do you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raffy said:


> i eat meat!
> 
> i kinda want to take some meat out of my diet to lose weight and stuff but  i'm bad bcus i eat a lot
> i'm also filipino and my culture loves meat lol. we have tons of food that involves meat being the main ingredient of the dish.
> but we also tend to use most of the animal in cooking, like using the blood of pig instead of just the meat - we have something called "dinuguan" which is mainly pig blood and vinegar.



Ooh that's interesting I have never tried Filipino food before! I admire that a lot, I love when people are resourceful like that. Like if you're going to kill the animal you might as well use all of it right?


----------



## tumut (Mar 15, 2017)

I like chicken, pork, and fish.


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

cinnamonswirl said:


> I eat all kinds of meat but technically I shouldn't eat red meats because it MESSES up my stomach but I like it too much.
> 
> that being said though, I avoid that type the most just because it upsets my stomach.



I wonder why?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> More people need to have your mindset, I remember an ex-friend of mine got on my case saying "Well _I'd_ rather die myself than eat an animal" like... the hell man.



Omg really? That's pretty crazy lol...I have a really supportive circle of friends, I've only had positive run ins with other vegetarians and vegans 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> quorn is a vegetarian substitution for meat! for example: quorn chicken nuggets or quorn bacon.
> 
> View attachment 195774
> i actually find quorn sausages a lot better than normal sausages!



Oooh so it's a brand. I thought it was some sort of substance used in the food haha. I don't eat a lot of meat substitutes but I like the brands Morning Star and Beyond Meat.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> What's Quorn?



Quorn is a mushroom-based protein replacement. I think it's a British brand. I love it though


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2017)

Vegan. Been a vegan all my life, could never imagine anything different.

Also, yes, Quorn is bloody amazing. Their lasagne is gorgeous. And Linda McCartney's range is great as well, if you like sausages and burgers and things like that. Quorn do them as well, but you've gotta shop around to find stuff you really like.

And please don't try any of McDonald's stuff. It's horrible, and I'm 99% sure it's the reason so many people think vegan food isn't for them.


----------



## HockeyFan67 (Mar 15, 2017)

I eat more meat than I should but I am very healthy because I play a lot of sports


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes I do I eat anything put in front of me because I'm really underweight and I can't afford to be picky☺


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 15, 2017)

I love meat waaay too much to give it up. Pulled pork, Beef tongue, pig's feet, meat lovers pizza! YUM~


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Vegan. Been a vegan all my life, could never imagine anything different.
> 
> Also, yes, Quorn is bloody amazing. Their lasagne is gorgeous. And Linda McCartney's range is great as well, if you like sausages and burgers and things like that. Quorn do them as well, but you've gotta shop around to find stuff you really like.
> 
> And please don't try any of McDonald's stuff. It's horrible, and I'm 99% sure it's the reason so many people think vegan food isn't for them.



So by "all my life" so you mean adulthood or were you raised vegan as a child? Just curious c:


----------



## Minni (Mar 15, 2017)

Whenever I tell people I'm a vegetarian they always ask me if I eat fish lmao.

I've been a vegetarian since I was 15, now I'm 21!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> So by "all my life" so you mean adulthood or were you raised vegan as a child? Just curious c:



I was raised vegan as a child.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2017)

I eat different types of meat but I don't like red meat all that much, I prefer poultry and fish.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 15, 2017)

Basically, all I eat everyday is meat. So i'm not a vegan/vegetarian.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm doing ketosis right now so meat and veggies are all I got!

I eat all kinds of meat, but usually fish and poultry. I like and eat red meat sometimes but not too often for health reasons, unless I'm doing ketosis like I am now (because only fish and chicken gets boring!)


----------



## Bcat (Mar 15, 2017)

I was vegan for about a 6 month period. I didn't do it for any kind of moral reaosns, it just seemed like an interesting diet and I wanted to try it out. It was ok for awhile, but I had to stop when I found out I had a medical condition and it was one of the worst things I could be doing for it. lol Now I'm eating meat again and I don't really have any intention of going back.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 15, 2017)

No, I'm vegan, meat has grossed me out since I was first told that it was an animal. I've been vegetarian since I was at oldest 8, and I may change my mind about being vegan at some point but I doubt I'd ever be okay with intentionally eating meat. But I don't mind other people eating it at all.


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't like red meat like steak but I'm fine with mince and chicken and seafood. My mum is a vegetarian too so I have a majority vegetarian diet with meat a couple of times a week


----------



## kayleee (Mar 15, 2017)

I eat meat I love it
I mostly eat chicken and occasionally beef or turkey or pork but I definitely prefer chicken over the other three


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 15, 2017)

I put "other," because I only eat cooked meat.  I construed the "all kinds of meat" response to include raw meats, which I don't eat.


----------



## vel (Mar 15, 2017)

meat all day and e'ryday brotha, i can't survive without it. tasty, easy, fresh, good, chewy or crispy, it's my LIFELINE. tried going vegan or like 6 months bc of personal stuff (not me, just family stuff) and i died everyday. so yup meat eater here.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 16, 2017)

Tyrannosaurus Yes


----------



## Aniko (Mar 16, 2017)

As meat, I prefer fish and seafood, I don't eat red meat.


----------



## Balverine (Mar 16, 2017)

I eat seafood, but not other meats, mainly because I don't like the taste of it and I really don't like cooking it lol


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 16, 2017)

nope, i'm vegan! i ate meat for most of my life, and i do think it tastes good, but the fact that it's literally a dead animal kinda grosses me out, and i absolutely can't stand the meat industry and the way animals are treated :s 
i went vegetarian when i was about 19, and then i transitioned to veganism this past january! i dunno, i think i could posibly break vegan one day, but i don't think i could ever go back to eating meat. and i don't have anything against people who do eat meat, as long as they don't pick on me for not eating meat!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 16, 2017)

i eat all kinds of meat but i don't really want to because i love animals


----------



## cornimer (Mar 16, 2017)

I eat poultry and fish but not red meat. I was a pesceterian for about 3 years but my health was declining so I added chicken back into my diet. It makes things a lot easier, and now I love chicken and can't imagine going without it again.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 16, 2017)

I have no problem eating meat, but I prefer chicken and fish much much more.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 16, 2017)

oh ya, i love meat. I'm limiting myself from eaating it everyday tho. Heard that meat especially those red meat can cause cancer.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 16, 2017)

Life just wouldn't be the same without meat.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 16, 2017)

I eat all kinds of meat and I have zero interest in being a vegetarian/vegan.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes, almost all kinds of meat. I hate eating vegetables except for maybe a few.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 16, 2017)

I love meat... that's all there is to it.  I've thought about being vegetarian, but considering I already have a deficiency of vitamins and minerals from having celiacs, coupled with the fact that I have blood sugar problems, I'm sticking with meat.  I _did_ try only eating fish recently, but I can't stomach sardines anymore.  Burgers are just too good to give up tbh


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 16, 2017)

I eat all kinds of meat, but I'm thinking about changing my diet when I get out of a pretty bad home situation. Once I'm free to eat however I want, I'd like to cut down on meat and eventually stop altogether.


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 16, 2017)

I used to be a vegetarian for years, and then a vegan for maybe one or two of those, but I had to start eating meat again for personal reasons. I still think factory farming is horrendous though and won't buy or eat eggs or meat besides from the local farmer's market, except when buying for my husband the things he wants or if we eat out. It's usually vegetarian, poultry or seafood then. Most things I cook are either vegan or vegetarian. My body can't process antibiotic-rich red meats or pork, but that doesn't really bother me since I don't agree with pumping animals with that stuff.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 16, 2017)

I used to be vegan for a year. Granted I did it for the entirely wrong reason, and it made me severely malnourished and I lost over 50% of my hair. I'm currently pescatarian right now, although I did eat meat for a couple years after I was vegan.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 16, 2017)

I eat meat sometimes, but it isn't my favorite. It depends on where it's from and what kind, along with my mood. I hate seafood though, and pork is generally unappealing to me because it has a weird taste sometimes. I mostly eat other foods, but I do consume a lot of things that have animal products in them like milk or eggs.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

I do currently, but I'm not enjoying it. I'm thinking of going back to vegetarianism. The only only thing I actually like/would want is seafood, I love seafood.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm a pesc. I have been for 8+ years, kind of lost count, but I gave up "meat" in highschool. =]


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm a mostly-vegetarian, as I have been since I was a toddler. At two years of age I apparently used to eat all kinds of meat - including mince - with no issues. At some point by the time I was 4 though, I could not stomach the texture of mince especially and most meats. My parents didn't really notice for years, they just thought I was being fussy and didn't pick up on the pattern of it *only* being those meat dishes I refused to eat.

Because my issue was always texture related, I have been able to eat some chicken and turkey (breast only, absolutely NO "squidgy" or stringy bits), and also cooked-til-it's-charcoal bacon (again, NO "squidgy" or stringy bits). I can eat some kinds of fish, provided it's been de-boned etc. I loathe seafood but eat one (small) prawn at Christmas each year as that makes my dad happy and everyone gets to laugh at my disgusted face lol. 

My doctor's have very strongly encouraged me to eat this stuff when I can. I have on/off anemia and other health stuff, so it's important I eat as wide a variety of nutritious foods as possible. It's also VERY important for vegans/vegetarians to re-introduce meat slowly and carefully after abstaining for awhile. I don't go longer than a month without eating some kind of meat, though I only rarely eat it more than once a week.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 17, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> I'm a mostly-vegetarian, as I have been since I was a toddler. At two years of age I apparently used to eat all kinds of meat - including mince - with no issues. At some point by the time I was 4 though, I could not stomach the texture of mince especially and most meats. My parents didn't really notice for years, they just thought I was being fussy and didn't pick up on the pattern of it *only* being those meat dishes I refused to eat.
> 
> Because my issue was always texture related, I have been able to eat some chicken and turkey (breast only, absolutely NO "squidgy" or stringy bits), and also cooked-til-it's-charcoal bacon (again, NO "squidgy" or stringy bits). I can eat some kinds of fish, provided it's been de-boned etc. I loathe seafood but eat one (small) prawn at Christmas each year as that makes my dad happy and everyone gets to laugh at my disgusted face lol.
> 
> My doctor's have very strongly encouraged me to eat this stuff when I can. I have on/off anemia and other health stuff, so it's important I eat as wide a variety of nutritious foods as possible. It's also VERY important for vegans/vegetarians to re-introduce meat slowly and carefully after abstaining for awhile. I don't go longer than a month without eating some kind of meat, though I only rarely eat it more than once a week.



What would happen if a vegan or vegetarian ate meat after not eating it, for say, two years? Would their stomach just get upset? Or are there worse consequences?


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 17, 2017)

I eat all kinds of meat and I mostly eat chicken but I generally tend to avoid eating red meat. I have it here and there (mostly special occasions or dinner visits) but I mostly eat chicken. Ive tried going vegetarian but it didn't work.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 17, 2017)

Corrie said:


> What would happen if a vegan or vegetarian ate meat after not eating it, for say, two years? Would their stomach just get upset? Or are there worse consequences?



i've been vegetarian/vegan for like a year now, and i think if i suddenly went back to eating meat i'd probably be okay. maybe some indigestion, but i doubt anything serious would happen tbh.
however i do think going back to eating dairy products after being vegan for at least like 2 years would be a nightmare


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 17, 2017)

Corrie said:


> What would happen if a vegan or vegetarian ate meat after not eating it, for say, two years? Would their stomach just get upset? Or are there worse consequences?



It depends on the circumstances - and their mindset. If the meat is not properly and safely cooked - leaving some raw bacteria (which may make anyone sick, but a vegan/vegetarian would be expecially vulnerable to due to the lack of currently built-up resistance) then it can be much more serious. That is the biggest risk factor I'm aware of, and the reason why vegans/vegetarians are encouraged *not* to try reintroducing meat into their diet whilst eating out at a restaurant or an event with a "pot luck" style catering, since there is more chance of food poisoning at such places generally. Well, that's the advice I've heard over and over again, anyway.

I found a good article that covers most of what I've been taught :

http://sciencenordic.com/does-meat-make-vegetarians-ill

"“A person might have a little problem if he or she started right out on a huge steak. Their body might not have sufficient levels of the right enzymes. Along the same lines it can be hard to digest any large meal after a long fast or period of starvation,” he says.

You might also have this problem if you start to eat other kinds of foods that you haven’t eaten in a long time.

The lonely geek who does nothing but heat up frozen pizzas day in and day out might experience some intestinal discomfort if he suddenly starts eating a lot of fruit and vegetables."

---

Being careful is a precaution more than anything else. But given how fraught re-introducing meat can be (even for partial vegetarians, the psychological element shouldn't be discounted), it's important to be informed in order to plan accordingly.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 17, 2017)

> The lonely geek who does nothing but heat up frozen pizzas day in and day out might experience some intestinal discomfort if he suddenly starts eating a lot of fruit and vegetables.


LOL


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 17, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> LOL



Ya that was my favourite part, I had to share it! Awesome and so very, very true!


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 17, 2017)

I like meat but I can go months without eating it. When I cook at home I basically never cook meat, only rice, veggies, tofu, etc. but I find myself ordering chicken as a staple at least when I eat out. I'd eat anything though. I really like horse meat and rabbit but it's impossible to find here.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 17, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> I like meat but I can go months without eating it. When I cook at home I basically never cook meat, only rice, veggies, tofu, etc. but I find myself ordering chicken as a staple at least when I eat out. I'd eat anything though. I really like horse meat and rabbit but it's impossible to find here.



HORSE MEAT?


----------



## Corrie (Mar 17, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> HORSE MEAT?



Apparently in the UK a few years ago, there were traces of horse meat in the ground beef at certain grocery stores/brands. O_O

- - - Post Merge - - -



amanda1983 said:


> It depends on the circumstances - and their mindset. If the meat is not properly and safely cooked - leaving some raw bacteria (which may make anyone sick, but a vegan/vegetarian would be expecially vulnerable to due to the lack of currently built-up resistance) then it can be much more serious. That is the biggest risk factor I'm aware of, and the reason why vegans/vegetarians are encouraged *not* to try reintroducing meat into their diet whilst eating out at a restaurant or an event with a "pot luck" style catering, since there is more chance of food poisoning at such places generally. Well, that's the advice I've heard over and over again, anyway.
> 
> I found a good article that covers most of what I've been taught :
> 
> ...





idcjazmin said:


> i've been vegetarian/vegan for like a year now, and i think if i suddenly went back to eating meat i'd probably be okay. maybe some indigestion, but i doubt anything serious would happen tbh.
> however i do think going back to eating dairy products after being vegan for at least like 2 years would be a nightmare



Thanks for your answers!

It's interesting about diet and how badly it can effect us all. Same thing can apply if you travel to a new country and eat a completely different cuisine. For example, my Dad went to Japan and literally was on the toilet for the first few days until his body got used to their cuisine since it's so different from ours.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 17, 2017)

I think there was a vegetarian thread not to long ago

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ekcriptia said:


> i would love to be a vegetarian but i have iron-deficiency so it's best not to go down that path. i'm not the biggest fan of meat either but i still eat a lot of it.


Theres a lot of iron rich foods that aren't meat, and supplements. Just read nutrition labels and calculate in a calorie counting app to make sure you hit your daily goal. Cast iron skillets are also a great way to add a little bit of extra iron to your foods. Remember to balance your iron with fiber, water, and magnesium/potassium to minimize the cobstipation. And take it with your vitamin c to maximize absorption.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 17, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Apparently in the UK a few years ago, there were traces of horse meat in the ground beef at certain grocery stores/brands. O_O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It was one _certain_ shop that did it cough tesco a few years ago. I don't know why anybody would eat rabbit or beaver or horse anyway, imo it should be illegal. But to each of their own.


----------



## kenna (Mar 17, 2017)

i eat meat but eventually wanna switch to vegan


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm pollo-vegetarian but I don't eat fish / seafood

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> Apparently in the UK a few years ago, there were traces of horse meat in the ground beef at certain grocery stores/brands. O_O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Tesco, wasn't it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



idcjazmin said:


> HORSE MEAT?



I find it weird when people act surprised by meats that aren't like pork, beef, or fish lmao 
They're all animals br0


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 17, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I find it weird when people act surprised by meats that aren't like pork, beef, or fish lmao
> They're all animals br0



well to me eating any animal is kinda strange tbh


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> well to me eating any animal is kinda strange tbh



I don't think it's strange to eat them, just the way we go about it / the process is strange


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 18, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> HORSE MEAT?



Yep, horse meat. Horse meat is in a lot of cuisines around the world even though it's "taboo" in the states. Before I had it for the first time I went through the typical moral questioning of whether or not it's wrong to eat them, but in the end I eat it for the same reason I eat chicken, beef, or fish. I think it's normal for people to feel disgusted since they fall close to the line of "domesticated animals" (like cats or dogs that have been bred to be companions). However, horses are found in the wild as well and are farmed and grazed just like cows. Of course it's wrong to sell a "beef burger" and call it that but in reality it's actually horse meat. That's just deception. Rabbit meat is also a very sustainable food source... they reproduce like crazy, compost your farm, eat food that are not useful to humans, take up little space to farm, and they are very delicious. Sometimes I do think twice about eating animals, especially knowing how a lot of farms treat them. That's why I don't drink milk anymore and don't eat much cheese and I have months where I wont eat meat at all. But in the end I do enjoy the taste, so I still eat it.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

#meatismurder


----------



## forestyne (Mar 18, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Yep, horse meat. Horse meat is in a lot of cuisines around the world even though it's "taboo" in the states. Before I had it for the first time I went through the typical moral questioning of whether or not it's wrong to eat them, but in the end I eat it for the same reason I eat chicken, beef, or fish. I think it's normal for people to feel disgusted since they fall close to the line of "domesticated animals" (like cats or dogs that have been bred to be companions). However, horses are found in the wild as well and are farmed and grazed just like cows. Of course it's wrong to sell a "beef burger" and call it that but in reality it's actually horse meat. That's just deception. Rabbit meat is also a very sustainable food source... they reproduce like crazy, compost your farm, eat food that are not useful to humans, take up little space to farm, and they are very delicious. Sometimes I do think twice about eating animals, especially knowing how a lot of farms treat them. That's why I don't drink milk anymore and don't eat much cheese and I have months where I wont eat meat at all. But in the end I do enjoy the taste, so I still eat it.



A lot of milk is actually got pus in it because the udders on female cows get infected from overbreeding aka raping the cow and taking her child away and killing it just for milk. 

I remember when PETA did that advert where they gave people on the street dog's milk and told them it was cow's milk, everyone was disgusted and threw their glasses and called her a sick ****ing ***** and stuff, basically kept cussing the lady out. But the point was that we do the exact same with cows. We torture them to the point where our milk isn't even _clean_ just because "cheese is too good" or "milk is my weakness".... like ?????? We don't even need milk.

I don't care if anyone eats meat or not, as whenever I try to make a point that a lot of vegetables have protein to substantially live off of, I get shot down that they don't exist and slaughter = good for us. And radical vegans make us look bad.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 18, 2017)

forestyne said:


> A lot of milk is actually got pus in it because the udders on female cows get infected from overbreeding aka raping the cow and taking her child away and killing it just for milk.
> 
> I remember when PETA did that advert where they gave people on the street dog's milk and told them it was cow's milk, everyone was disgusted and threw their glasses and called her a sick ****ing ***** and stuff, basically kept cussing the lady out. But the point was that we do the exact same with cows. We torture them to the point where our milk isn't even _clean_ just because "cheese is too good" or "milk is my weakness".... like ?????? We don't even need milk.
> 
> I don't care if anyone eats meat or not, as whenever I try to make a point that a lot of vegetables have protein to substantially live off of, I get shot down that they don't exist and slaughter = good for us. And radical vegans make us look bad.



Yeah I don't drink milk anymore precisely because of that. But I mean people who eat meat mostly eat it because they like it... I don't think anyone is thrilled about the way they are slaughtered. It's really no one's business who eats meat or not, as long as everyone is respectful of people's decisions and are open to discussion. I also know vegetarians and vegans who argue with me against eating meat yet turn a blind eye to consuming products made by palm oil which is effectively wiping out all our rainforests in South East Asia... But anyways you're right, there are tons of vegetarian and vegan options that can substitute for protein in meat. My favourite being Tempeh... sooo good <3


----------



## Peter (Mar 18, 2017)

Been a vegetarian for over 2 years now, I honestly haven't missed eating meat once during that time. I wasn't a huge meat lover anyway so that's probably why it's been so easy for me, but hey ho. 

Quorn is great, especially as I usually feel bad that my mum has to prepare two separate meals (since everyone else in my house eats meat), and so having something to substitute in instead of making a whole other dish for me is a lifesaver sometimes. Falafels make for great sandwich and burger fillers too with loads of salad!


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I was raised vegan as a child.



That is so interesting! I've never met anyone who's been vegan or vegetarian for literally all their life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> It was one _certain_ shop that did it cough tesco a few years ago. I don't know why anybody would eat rabbit or beaver or horse anyway, imo it should be illegal. But to each of their own.



I find it so interesting that some people pick which animals they think are gross or not gross to eat. Why should it be illegal to eat a rabbit or horse but not a cow or pig? What makes the difference for you guys--which animals would you eat, and which would you never eat? I genuinely am curious and I hope this doesn't come off as sassy or anything haha, there's no judgement here I just want to continue this great discussion we're all having!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

I mean I'm thinking of going back to vegetarian as i just really don't enjoy meat anymore. It also doesn't make me feel good if that makes sense lol. As well as being pretty disgusted with how animals are treated. Yet I don't have a problem with people I associate eating meat as I feel everything should be a personal choice. Yeah you can put your opinions and views out there to encourage people but forcefulness isn't going to solve anything. People are just put off by that. 

I saw the subject of horse and rabbit come up. In some parts of Australia, more country areas, it's completely common to be eating rabbit or even kangaroo. Both I couldn't ever do, I find it very odd. Also horse that's more of like a european thing isn't it?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 18, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Yeah I don't drink milk anymore precisely because of that. But I mean people who eat meat mostly eat it because they like it... I don't think anyone is thrilled about the way they are slaughtered. It's really no one's business who eats meat or not, as long as everyone is respectful of people's decisions and are open to discussion. I also know vegetarians and vegans who argue with me against eating meat yet turn a blind eye to consuming products made by palm oil which is effectively wiping out all our rainforests in South East Asia... But anyways you're right, there are tons of vegetarian and vegan options that can substitute for protein in meat. My favourite being Tempeh... sooo good <3



Yeah, I believe that people should be presented with the facts but should also be allowed to believe what they want and make their own decisions, rather than forcing something down their throat. 

I believe some mushrooms are a great source of protein for vegetarians, like the ones used in Quorn. Beans do too. And Tempeh and Tofu are amazing!

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> That is so interesting! I've never met anyone who's been vegan or vegetarian for literally all their life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Idk, people can eat what they like but I don't think horses should be slaughtered for meat. I don't think there's a lot of cuts in horse that we _can_ actually eat, like how beef and sheep have parts that we can't/shouldn't eat, but everything in a pig is edible (personally I don't think pork should be eaten at all but :/ what can ya do). Here in the UK there's a big taboo around eating horsemeat as they're generally used for sports and more commonly kept as pets/for sport purposes. And the Tesco scandal with their beef being horsemeat really put people off it. Not only that, but it is generally hard to find unless you look hard enough and regular butchershops don't really stock horse. It'd be like killing your dog and eating it. How do you decide with what meat you should and should not eat? It's mainly to the person's perspective.

Then again, I believe if it is capable of living a healthy life as a pet and without harming anybody, it can be used for other purposes instead of being born to die and there is enough space to accommodate said animals in that way, it shouldn't be killed for meat.




I know it's become a meme, but it makes a good point. Where do _you_ draw the line?

- - - Post Merge - - -

People are gonna eat meat regardless, people are gonna eat dogs and cats regardless. But if you're gonna kill dogs and cats for eating in a festival, at least bring your own pets rather than snatching other people's beloved pets to be eaten by a total stranger as street food.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2017)

forestyne said:


> It was one _certain_ shop that did it cough tesco a few years ago. I don't know why anybody would eat rabbit or beaver or horse anyway, imo it should be illegal. But to each of their own.



Unless you're vegan / vegetarian, that's a very strange way of thinking 
Why should some animals be allowed to be eaten, but others not? What makes a beaver more worthy of living than a pig or cow lmao 
I can't understand


----------



## forestyne (Mar 18, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Unless you're vegan / vegetarian, that's a very strange way of thinking
> Why should some animals be allowed to be eaten, but others not? What makes a beaver more worthy of living than a pig or cow lmao
> I can't understand



I am vegan, so I don't think _any_ animals should be eaten for meat. There's a stigma around eating beaver, horse, rabbit, ect.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I am vegan, so I don't think _any_ animals should be eaten for meat. There's a stigma around eating beaver, horse, rabbit, ect.



That's good haha

This just reminds me... I don't know if anyone has seen the video... but it's where people off the street try dog milk without knowing? After they've been told, they all freak out and act disgusted, which honestly makes no sense imo lmao


----------



## forestyne (Mar 18, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> That's good haha
> 
> This just reminds me... I don't know if anyone has seen the video... but it's where people off the street try dog milk without knowing? After they've been told, they all freak out and act disgusted, which honestly makes no sense imo lmao



Ya I saw the video, PETA is a bit crazy lol. But the point of the video was, if we're drinking cow's milk for no reason other than that we like it, why don't we drink dog's milk or cat's milk or **insert other animal other than cow bc disgusting**'s milk? The lady who was giving it out even got spat on by one bloke lol. It's a bit of a rubbish way of arguing their point, and nobody really listened to what she said afterwards, but it makes a point at least.


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I mean I'm thinking of going back to vegetarian as i just really don't enjoy meat anymore. It also doesn't make me feel good if that makes sense lol. As well as being pretty disgusted with how animals are treated. Yet I don't have a problem with people I associate eating meat as I feel everything should be a personal choice. Yeah you can put your opinions and views out there to encourage people but forcefulness isn't going to solve anything. People are just put off by that.
> 
> I saw the subject of horse and rabbit come up. In some parts of Australia, more country areas, it's completely common to be eating rabbit or even kangaroo. Both I couldn't ever do, I find it very odd. Also horse that's more of like a european thing isn't it?



It does make sense, it didn't make me feel good either. And yeah totally, I think everyone needs to come to their own personal conclusion, because as we've seen in this thread everyone has different health conditions and dietary needs to satisfy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



> I know it's become a meme, but it makes a good point. Where do _you_ draw the line?



That image is definitely prime meme material but I actually like the message lol. For me, none of them are food. Cows and pigs are such sweet animals and many people do have them as pets, chickens too! I have no desire to eat any of them and I really haven't in my adolescence either. Even when I did eat meat, I never craved it, I never liked the texture, it was just something that I was told I was supposed to eat, so I did.

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> Ya I saw the video, PETA is a bit crazy lol. But the point of the video was, if we're drinking cow's milk for no reason other than that we like it, why don't we drink dog's milk or cat's milk or **insert other animal other than cow bc disgusting**'s milk? The lady who was giving it out even got spat on by one bloke lol. It's a bit of a rubbish way of arguing their point, and nobody really listened to what she said afterwards, but it makes a point at least.



Yeah lol I feel like PETA gets pretty weird sometimes but they make a good point! 

Also, when you realize that we are the only species that drinks the milk of another species, it's like....oh. That's a bit odd. Like, cow's milk is meant to turn a 40 lb calf into a 200+ lb cow. And here we are drinking it for our own enjoyment lol. It's strange, no?


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 18, 2017)

Yea, I'm a huge animal lover but there's no way i could go without meat lol. I could probably go a week before I would cave and eat a steak.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 18, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I am vegan, so I don't think _any_ animals should be eaten for meat. There's a stigma around eating beaver, horse, rabbit, ect.


You know what's a weirder stigma, when you think about it. Human milk, meant for humans, that's gross. Cow milk, meant for cows, that's yummy! Like, I'm not vegan, but I'll admit it's totally weird we won't even touch breast milk if it comes from a human woman. But life is hypocritical and weird.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 18, 2017)

I feel like when you actually think about drinking another animal's milk and keeping them pregnant for life all chained up and milked against their will, it sounds messed up. Picture the cows doing that to female humans and all of the sudden it's barbaric. We just drink milk because that's what society does. Not many people question it or think about it really hard.

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> That is so interesting! I've never met anyone who's been vegan or vegetarian for literally all their life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It doesn't make a lot of sense. To me, it's all about society. We are told that livestock are raised to be eaten so we are supposed to eat them but if you ever offer to eat a snake, people go ape ****. They are ALL animals at equal value. It's what society has taught us of what is okay and what is not okay to eat. Which is why in some cultures it is okay to eat one animal and in another it's disgusting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> Yeah I don't drink milk anymore precisely because of that. But I mean people who eat meat mostly eat it because they like it... I don't think anyone is thrilled about the way they are slaughtered. It's really no one's business who eats meat or not, as long as everyone is respectful of people's decisions and are open to discussion. I also know vegetarians and vegans who argue with me against eating meat yet turn a blind eye to consuming products made by palm oil which is effectively wiping out all our rainforests in South East Asia... But anyways you're right, there are tons of vegetarian and vegan options that can substitute for protein in meat. My favourite being Tempeh... sooo good <3



I feel like a lot of people try to ignore the way they are treated and pretend it isn't happening because they know they can't stop it so why bother? I know that's wrong but that's how my brother thinks anyway. He always says "yeah well the animal is already dead so I might as well eat it so it doesn't go to waste." While that is true, if more people gave a finger to the meat industry, it would hurt them and more animals would be saved. 

From a different viewpoint, I feel like it's pretty sick that humans are making money off selling dead animals. How unfair to the animal is that?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yep, all kinds.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 18, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> That's good haha
> 
> This just reminds me... I don't know if anyone has seen the video... but it's where people off the street try dog milk without knowing? After they've been told, they all freak out and act disgusted, which honestly makes no sense imo lmao



While I get the point that the video is trying to make, I still think it's wrong to feed people stuff that they don't know. In my opinion, we should all be able to know what is going in our bodies. 

I remember that my one coworker was demoing elk steaks. She failed to say "elk" and just said "steaks" so naturally, everyone assumed they were beef steaks. Yeah well, people got angry when they found out it was elk and they weren't told. While it shouldn't make sense of what animal is being eaten, people still should have the right to know. Since there are things like religion out there and allergies and what not.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 18, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I feel like a lot of people try to ignore the way they are treated and pretend it isn't happening because they know they can't stop it so why bother? I know that's wrong but that's how my brother thinks anyway. He always says "yeah well the animal is already dead so I might as well eat it so it doesn't go to waste." While that is true, if more people gave a finger to the meat industry, it would hurt them and more animals would be saved.
> 
> From a different viewpoint, I feel like it's pretty sick that humans are making money off selling dead animals. How unfair to the animal is that?



Yeah and it sucks that that kind of thinking basically is supply and demand. If you eat the beef the slaughter house produces, they'll just produce more anyways so you're always contributing to it. It's pretty messed up if you think about it, but either way humans are going to eat meat and slaughterhouses will keep functioning no matter what. Some might even feel better about not eating meat and only eating fish but there's a huge problem with overfishing. It's just up to the person to decide what they do with that information (and I feel like it needs to be talked about more often). For me, since I am a meat eater, I deal with this by cooking only vegetables when I cook for myself and occasionally not eating meat for periods of time, which is actually good for me since beef especially makes me bloat so I don't like eating it often. My room mate and I even do our own micro farming at home. We grow bokchoy and all sorts of veggies. I'm not guilty about eating meat but I do recognise that there are ways we can cut down on consumption if we really wanted to, like users have mentioned before with substitutes for protein and the fact that we don't even need to drink milk.


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 18, 2017)

i eat all meat except pork.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 18, 2017)

I rarely have meat in my meals. But I'm not oppose to it if it's been served to me.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 18, 2017)

one thing i find baffling is that when i, or other vegan and vegetarians, bring up the fact that the animals being eaten are pumped full of hormones and steroids and all sorts of chemicals to make them grow bigger, and people who eat meat end up consuming that, they just don't care?? that's actually part of the reason i stopped eating meat. 
i'm literally always hearing "eating meat is good for you", and i'm just thinking "how is eating drugs and chemicals GOOD for you?" 
i honestly find it pretty disgusting that people don't care where their food comes from, and how it's raised :|

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> It doesn't make a lot of sense. To me, it's all about society. We are told that livestock are raised to be eaten so we are supposed to eat them but if you ever offer to eat a snake, people go ape ****. They are ALL animals at equal value. It's what society has taught us of what is okay and what is not okay to eat. Which is why in some cultures it is okay to eat one animal and in another it's disgusting.



yup. culture and religion make a huge impact on foods, especially meat! i know in india the cow is considered sacred and they don't eat it. and in china they have "dog eating festivals"
i'm constantly seeing petitions against the dog eating festivals, but i always just wonder "why is it bad to eat a dog, but perfectly fine to eat a cow or chicken or pig?" 
you really can keep any of them as pets, and they're all sweet as can be. to me, all animals are equal.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 18, 2017)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> You know what's a weirder stigma, when you think about it. Human milk, meant for humans, that's gross. Cow milk, meant for cows, that's yummy! Like, I'm not vegan, but I'll admit it's totally weird we won't even touch breast milk if it comes from a human woman. But life is hypocritical and weird.



Yeah, we're the only species of animal that drinks the milk made specifically for another. Like wtf. You wouldn't keep a woman pregnant for her breast milk but you'd keep a cow pregnant for her breast milk? Double standard. We don't even take care of our children as well as cows do. We wouldn't rip a child from a woman and then impregnate her again but we'd rip a child from a cow and then impregnate her again?

I'm starting to think dolphins are superior to us, we should just be ruled by dolphins. And Canadians.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 18, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Yeah, we're the only species of animal that drinks the milk made specifically for another. Like wtf. You wouldn't keep a woman pregnant for her breast milk but you'd keep a cow pregnant for her breast milk? Double standard. We don't even take care of our children as well as cows do. We wouldn't rip a child from a woman and then impregnate her again but we'd rip a child from a cow and then impregnate her again?
> 
> I'm starting to think dolphins are superior to us, we should just be ruled by dolphins. And Canadians.



did u know lactose tolerance is actually a mutation that we developed over time bc of drinking cow's milk lol
we actually were all lactose intolerant at one point, like how if a cat drinks cow's milk it'll get sick


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> did u know lactose tolerance is actually a mutation that we developed over time bc of drinking cow's milk lol
> we actually were all lactose intolerant at one point, like how if a cat drinks cow's milk it'll get sick



YES OMG isn't it something like, you're not really supposed to need milk after you stop breastfeeding, and by that point your body should become lactose intolerant naturally. But we've developed lactose tolerance because we just keep drinking milk

- - - Post Merge - - -



idcjazmin said:


> one thing i find baffling is that when i, or other vegan and vegetarians, bring up the fact that the animals being eaten are pumped full of hormones and steroids and all sorts of chemicals to make them grow bigger, and people who eat meat end up consuming that, they just don't care?? that's actually part of the reason i stopped eating meat.
> i'm literally always hearing "eating meat is good for you", and i'm just thinking "how is eating drugs and chemicals GOOD for you?"
> i honestly find it pretty disgusting that people don't care where their food comes from, and how it's raised :|
> 
> ...



Totally agree, I can take a b12 vitamin and get all the benefits I would have gotten from eating meat without getting the hormones and carcinogens. And I agree with your other point, to me a cow is the same as a dog. I find it really odd when people are selective about which animals they want to defend.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 18, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Yeah and it sucks that that kind of thinking basically is supply and demand. If you eat the beef the slaughter house produces, they'll just produce more anyways so you're always contributing to it. It's pretty messed up if you think about it, but either way humans are going to eat meat and slaughterhouses will keep functioning no matter what. Some might even feel better about not eating meat and only eating fish but there's a huge problem with overfishing. It's just up to the person to decide what they do with that information (and I feel like it needs to be talked about more often). For me, since I am a meat eater, I deal with this by cooking only vegetables when I cook for myself and occasionally not eating meat for periods of time, which is actually good for me since beef especially makes me bloat so I don't like eating it often. My room mate and I even do our own micro farming at home. We grow bokchoy and all sorts of veggies. I'm not guilty about eating meat but I do recognise that there are ways we can cut down on consumption if we really wanted to, like users have mentioned before with substitutes for protein and the fact that we don't even need to drink milk.



I personally find it dumb and unfair when people view fish below livestock. How does that make sense? I mean, eat what you want but it literally makes zero sense. People go on about how horrible killing an animal is but somehow fish are excluded?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 18, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> did u know lactose tolerance is actually a mutation that we developed over time bc of drinking cow's milk lol
> we actually were all lactose intolerant at one point, like how if a cat drinks cow's milk it'll get sick






i'll get another warning if I just post an image by itself even though it had context so ya, i think we should build animal temples and bring them estranged politicians' heads as sacrifice like the ancient greek used to do with goats. maybe then god (aka Danny Devito) will save us all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> I personally find it dumb and unfair when people view fish below livestock. How does that make sense? I mean, eat what you want but it literally makes zero sense. People go on about how horrible killing an animal is but somehow fish are excluded?



Oh my God, I hate when people say that lobsters/crustaceans screaming is "just the air escaping". They have a nervous system, feelings and brains too.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 18, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> one thing i find baffling is that when i, or other vegan and vegetarians, bring up the fact that the animals being eaten are pumped full of hormones and steroids and all sorts of chemicals to make them grow bigger, and people who eat meat end up consuming that, they just don't care?? that's actually part of the reason i stopped eating meat.
> i'm literally always hearing "eating meat is good for you", and i'm just thinking "how is eating drugs and chemicals GOOD for you?"
> i honestly find it pretty disgusting that people don't care where their food comes from, and how it's raised :|
> 
> ...



Simply cause of this reason, I will forever avoid KFC. That's why the chicken pieces are so large. The stuffed the chickens are injected with. Makes me puke thinking about it. But you know what? That probably is in the stuff at the grocery store too and that to me is an outrage. 

It feels like you can't eat anything without some sort of weird **** in it these days and companies do it to save costs, risking our lives. That alone makes me mad.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes, I love meat. I sometimes have thoughts about going vegetarian but then I start thinking about chicken enchiladas.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 18, 2017)

This is just a theory, but I think people are fine eating certain types of animals but not others because of personal experience with said animal. Most people don't own a pet cow, but a lot of people do own dogs and cats. So I guess when they hear of people eating dogs, they think of their own dog being killed and eaten and they can't imagine how anyone could do that. But since they don't have that kind of bond with a cow, they don't really think twice.


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> This is just a theory, but I think people are fine eating certain types of animals but not others because of personal experience with said animal. Most people don't own a pet cow, but a lot of people do own dogs and cats. So I guess when they hear of people eating dogs, they think of their own dog being killed and eaten and they can't imagine how anyone could do that. But since they don't have that kind of bond with a cow, they don't really think twice.



I think you're absolutely right. But cows and pigs are such great and friendly animals. I think that if people had more experiences with these types of animals, they wouldn't be so quick to eat them. What do you guys think?

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> i'll get another warning if I just post an image by itself even though it had context so ya, i think we should build animal temples and bring them estranged politicians' heads as sacrifice like the ancient greek used to do with goats. maybe then god (aka Danny Devito) will save us all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



There definitely is some sort of disconnect there. People never seem to get as riled up about seafood. I wonder why that is?

Also praise our Lord and savior Danny devito


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 18, 2017)

I think so too, or at least I know I would. I'm very sensetive to animals around me, so I would never be able to kill and eat an animal I personally knew, let alone my own pet. The disconnect between me and the animal along with the fact I'm not killing it myself, or watching it happen is the only reason I can eat meat. If I had to do it myself, or watch someone do it let alone to my own pet or an animal I actually knew, I wouldn't be able to do it. Obviously some people wouldn't care and could do it anyways, but that's just how I would feel.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 18, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> I think so too, or at least I know I would. I'm very sensetive to animals around me, so I would never be able to kill and eat an animal I personally knew, let alone my own pet. The disconnect between me and the animal along with the fact I'm not killing it myself, or watching it happen is the only reason I can eat meat. If I had to do it myself, or watch someone do it let alone to my own pet or an animal I actually knew, I wouldn't be able to do it. Obviously some people wouldn't care and could do it anyways, but that's just how I would feel.



I don't think there are many people who would readily kill and eat their pet for food, that's rather an extreme thing to do. In an emergency in a remote location with literally no other food source where survival depends upon it, I can see it. But short of that, something would have to be *wrong* with a person who personally cares for an animal as their pet and then turns around and thinks about eating it. @.@

I'm not talking about situations on farms where people sometimes "adopt" animals that will later be food, nor where an animal is dying of natural causes and then the remains are consumed as a mark of respect for the animal and the earth (many aboriginal cultures have customs like this).

My partner went hunting growing up in the bush in order to help control the pest species that were (and are) decimating the natural wildlife. He's killed rabbits before, and cooked + eaten them. He doesn't look at my nephew's 2 pet bunnies as food, and wouldn't dream of even joking that they should be eaten when they die. He has a clear distinction between "wild" and "domestic" and this is a common thing for meat-eaters to have, in my experience at any rate.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 18, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> I don't think there are many people who would readily kill and eat their pet for food, that's rather an extreme thing to do. In an emergency in a remote location with literally no other food source where survival depends upon it, I can see it. But short of that, something would have to be *wrong* with a person who personally cares for an animal as their pet and then turns around and thinks about eating it. @.@
> 
> I'm not talking about situations on farms where people sometimes "adopt" animals that will later be food, nor where an animal is dying of natural causes and then the remains are consumed as a mark of respect for the animal and the earth (many aboriginal cultures have customs like this).
> 
> My partner went hunting growing up in the bush in order to help control the pest species that were (and are) decimating the natural wildlife. He's killed rabbits before, and cooked + eaten them. He doesn't look at my nephew's 2 pet bunnies as food, and wouldn't dream of even joking that they should be eaten when they die. He has a clear distinction between "wild" and "domestic" and this is a common thing for meat-eaters to have, in my experience at any rate.



I was writing that with farmers in mind, not just your average pet owner. ^^" Yeah, I agree your average pet owner wouldn't do such a thing, but many farmers or people who own farm animals can kill them without a second thought. When my grandpa was growing up, they lived on a farm so they had to kill their animals for food and they just all became desensitized to it, because they didn't think of them as pets but as future food. And I had some friends who would get pigs, chickens, geese, etc and raise them up just to eat them and it didn't bother them. Obviously not all farmers are like this, but I know some are.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 19, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> I was writing that with farmers in mind, not just your average pet owner. ^^" Yeah, I agree your average pet owner wouldn't do such a thing, but many farmers or people who own farm animals can kill them without a second thought. When my grandpa was growing up, they lived on a farm so they had to kill their animals for food and they just all became desensitized to it, because they didn't think of them as pets but as future food. And I had some friends who would get pigs, chickens, geese, etc and raise them up just to eat them and it didn't bother them. Obviously not all farmers are like this, but I know some are.



Ah I see, sorry for misunderstanding you!

I personally don't have a problem with farming practices like that, so long as they are sustainable and the animals are cared for appropriately, ideally "free range". I think there's a big difference between having a pet - which is gotten for that specific purpose, regardless of how and where from - and caring for animals (even keeping them as a kind of pet) that will later be slaughtered. I know dozens of adults who grew up on farms or other rural locations and it seems to be the norm for people to be fond of the animals, even affectionate, before the animals are killed for food. I vastly prefer that mentality to callousness. 

Ethically, there are lots of things to consider of course, but I do think we need to be mindful of people's experiences on topics like this. Not saying you weren't, just wanting to be clear about my own intention.

My father grew up in a world that was still recovering from the depression after World War II. In outer western suburbia in Melbourne in the 50s and 60s, most families supplemented their store-bought groceries and home gardens with local fishing + hunting. In my dad's case, they simply starved if they didn't catch enough fish in the river. He and his brother became very good at catching enough fish for dinner, since the alternative was going hungry. As did almost all the neighbourhood kids.

They weren't wasteful, by any means. They caught what they needed to survive. When at the family farm, they did their share of the hard work to get food into the kitchen. They were by no means wasteful, and only took what they needed. I have no problem whatsoever with that. 

Now, if my dad suddenly told me he wanted to go hunting or recreational fishing for "sport" then I would have a major issue. He would be sat down for a multimedia presentation on Why Hunting Animals For Fun is Wrong and Not Acceptable in 2017. It's never come up, and I doubt it ever will. He got no pleasure from his actions to survive as a child and young man.

As a result of his upbringing, he took my issues with meat quite personally. As an adult looking back, I can absolutely see how upsetting it was for him to see his child willfully throwing away good food and complaining about being hungry. He didn't handle himself well, at all (I was held down whilst blended meat with milk or water was forced down my throat numerous times, for example, which was done as they were so concerned I wasn't getting enough nutrients). But he did the best he could at the time, just as his parents did before him.

In 1987 in Melbourne, there were literally NO vegetarian meat replacement products available for my parents to give me (not that I could stand them even once they were sold since my issues are texture based). I didn't hear the word "vegetarian" until I was around 9. 


We live and learn. As time - and technological developments - move on, we have opportunities to grow and make new choices. That doesn't mean the choices people made before are automatically *wrong*, they just might not be necessary anymore. 



- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry for the essay :/


----------



## Licorice (Mar 19, 2017)

I started eating meat again late last year after being meat free for 8 years. No regrets.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 20, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> I think so too, or at least I know I would. I'm very sensetive to animals around me, so I would never be able to kill and eat an animal I personally knew, let alone my own pet. The disconnect between me and the animal along with the fact I'm not killing it myself, or watching it happen is the only reason I can eat meat. If I had to do it myself, or watch someone do it let alone to my own pet or an animal I actually knew, I wouldn't be able to do it. Obviously some people wouldn't care and could do it anyways, but that's just how I would feel.



This is basically me. I could NEVER look at an animal and kill it, let alone eat it too. I get instantly connected to animals so if I see it, I automatically think of it as my friend. But if I don't see it happen and can't recognize the animal through the meat at the store, it doesn't freak me out as much.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

I eat plenty of meat but def no veal (tastes good but is soooo wrong) or fish. Research has been done and there's some debate that even fish feel pain so it's not like fishing is harmless. It's also bad for the ocean. Overfishing of the ocean is a big deal and causes corrupt people to label dolphins as pests and justify killing them and taking part in the dolphin entertainment trade. Despite my heritage, I really do not like the taste of seafood anyway ick!


----------



## mogyay (Mar 20, 2017)

i've been vegetarian for 13 years, i really do plan on becoming vegan at one point soon but there are a couple things holding me back atm


----------



## Corrie (Mar 20, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> I eat plenty of meat but def no veal (tastes good but is soooo wrong) or fish. Research has been done and there's some debate that even fish feel pain so it's not like fishing is harmless. It's also bad for the ocean. Overfishing of the ocean is a big deal and causes corrupt people to label dolphins as pests and justify killing them and taking part in the dolphin entertainment trade. Despite my heritage, I really do not like the taste of seafood anyway ick!



Thank you. Eating fish is the same thing as eating cows. They are both animals and deserve to be treated as equals.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 20, 2017)

Remember, while you look at these cows sitting like doggos, that cows deserve to be treated with the same respect and dignity as any other animal or creature on our planet because *they have feelings too.*






Thank you for your time.​


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 20, 2017)

I abstain from red meat, but more as a health choice than a moral choice. (I also just eat enough poultry that I don't really care for any other meat)

I personally think the only reason to abstain from meat is for health, but I admire the hearts of people who do it for moral reasons. Cows are also really cute haha. I have family that owns a farm and it's fun playing with all the animals, they have quite a variety too ~


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

i basically never have red meat so picked that one, but once or twice a year i'll have a sneaky cheeseburger


----------



## Lyraa (Mar 20, 2017)

I eat most meats, however I stay well away from fish, I detest it so much and I actually haven't eaten any fish for years.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> I eat plenty of meat but def no veal (tastes good but is soooo wrong) or fish. Research has been done and there's some debate that even fish feel pain so it's not like fishing is harmless. It's also bad for the ocean. Overfishing of the ocean is a big deal and causes corrupt people to label dolphins as pests and justify killing them and taking part in the dolphin entertainment trade. Despite my heritage, I really do not like the taste of seafood anyway ick!



I think a lot of people (myself included) forget to think of all the different ramifications of eating seafood.

- - - Post Merge - - -



carp said:


> once or twice a year i'll have a sneaky cheeseburger



Lmao a sneaky cheeseburger


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Lmao a sneaky cheeseburger



every1 needs a sneaky cheeseburger


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm a vegetarian but I have mixed feelings on if I'm gonna keep being a vegetarian forever.


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm a vegetarian. Couldn't live without milk and cheese. It's more of just a squick thing; I would be too grossed out to come across veins/bones/etc when eating. I'm fine with other people eating meat around me though, as long as I don't have to handle it.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 1, 2017)

Still a vegan.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 1, 2017)

i'd die without crackling pork, fried chicken, beef steak, peking duck, too much of a sacrifice


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 1, 2017)

I try to avoid red meat unless it's a special occasion (ribs, bacon etc). Other than that, mostly chicken!


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm a pescetarian at the moment, but I intend to go vegan once I move out


----------



## wizard (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes, but I don't eat fish or any type of seafood, and I don't eat red meat, pork, and other types of meat. (I eat chicken, beef, and some types of pig meat).
I want to be a vegan one day, but not now.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 2, 2017)

Nope. Decided to stop eating meat at around 6/7.


----------



## tifachu (Sep 2, 2017)

I don't. I gradually stopped, first with beef & red meats, then went to chicken. I still eat dairy products though. It's too hard to give up.... And I don't have the money/resources to eat vegan alternatives at the moment. Hopefully one day though


----------



## Cress (Sep 2, 2017)

Too many meat eaters here smh


----------



## Rizies (Sep 3, 2017)

I primarily eat chicken or seafood. It will be on a rare occasion when I eat read meat, mostly because it upsets my stomach


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 3, 2017)

I eat most kinds of meat, even though I've seen a lot of vegetarian alternatives to stuff I just stick with eating everything because I don't really have the money for a full vegetarian or vegan diet (my dad is allergic to gluten and my brother is a extremely picky eater so that's a handful enough as it is) aand it would just be way too much commitment for me, along with the fact that I would probably snap a few days in


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 3, 2017)

I eat red meat and poultry, but not a lot of seafood. I know I should eat more because it's healthy, but I can't stand it. I feel bad because I love animals, but everyone in my family eats meat and I don't think I couldn't stop anyways.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized this is on a forum for ANIMAL Crossing.. watch out Patty


----------



## Soraru (Sep 3, 2017)

i've always eaten meat and fish with lots of vegetables. and don't know too much about vegan options other than the fact that I believe that they lack a lot of nutrition like zinc, iron, calcium, vitamin d, etc. in comparison to "regular" foods. which isn't good for someone like me who is slender with a fast metabolism. so i don't believe its for me. 

and for those who are denigrating on the "murderous" meat eaters for not following the same regime, know that not everyone has the luxury to be able to be picky on what types of food they can and cannot eat. And it may not be as easy for them if they wanted to. reasons being either cultural, financial, health, background, location, and availability. (Or all of the above.)

Just like people have valid reasons for choosing to eat vegan, others have valid reasons for choosing to eat meat.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2017)

I do though I'd like to go full vegan someday. It's kind of hard to though when your folks are in charge of the shopping.


----------



## Zavester (Sep 3, 2017)

I thought pescetarians included fish AND chicken? Hm, guess I was wrong. I've always considered myself to be a pescetarian.


----------



## vicutie (Sep 3, 2017)

I do eat meat! But not so much :c 

I feel like I should eat more meat (preferably chicken) to get more protein 

I consume more carbs and fats than I do protein so my diet is not very balanced at all haha


----------



## Capeet (Sep 3, 2017)

I eat it occasionally. Never at home or school, but if I'm at a restaurant or somewhere that doesn't have a vegetarian option, I don't mind having some.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 3, 2017)

I tried vegetarian a few times...did not end well. Ended up going out for steak lol. 

I can't not eat red meat! I wish it was done more humanely, but I love my steak and tacos


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 3, 2017)

Vegetarian so no


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 3, 2017)

I have eaten many kinds of meat, though that's mostly because my parents are big meat eaters. If it had been up to me, I wouldn't have eaten probably half of the stuff (maybe more) that I've tried during my lifetime.
I've really considered becoming vegetarian when I'm older (not for a good few years though), however there's just some meat I'd really miss l-lol.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 3, 2017)

I eat meat and love the flavors, but do have some ethical concerns about the treatment of animals. When I lived in Germany it was much easier to buy my meat from farms with higher standards for humane treatment :3


----------



## piske (Sep 3, 2017)

I eat all kinds of meat, but I'd like to not eat meat as much, just once in a while. I was vegetarian for about two years in high school but I've been an omnivore since then.


----------



## Greys0n (Sep 4, 2017)

I love meat but i don't like seafood


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2017)

Love meat and seafood. 

I was vegetarian for two years in my teens. Now I eat my steak so rare it's still moo'ing.


----------



## candxur (Sep 4, 2017)

I went veggie for about 8 months, then went vegan and have been for the past year and a half-ish, so no meat for me


----------



## Eline (Sep 4, 2017)

I do eat meat, but I want to stop doing so. I've wanted to for a long while, but in the weekends I'm always at my boyfriends parents house and I don't want to bother them with my dietary choices. I'll probably become a vegetarian once I'm on my own!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Sep 4, 2017)

I eat red meat on occasion but I usually eat wild game, not farm raised animals (except the occasional chicken or pig, which pigs are usually on special occasions). I do however eat farm raised animals from nearby farms when given to me as gifts, but that rarely happens. I usually eat allot of potatos, eggplant, japanese yams, and peppers. They all grow in abundance in my garden so it's not too hard to get my greens ?ω? (I recommend starting a garden to everyone, they produce allot more than you would think)


----------



## Anactoria (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't eat meat, except when it's in a social setting where there aren't any other options (think family friend dinner parties), and only when it's inseparably mixed into something. I would rather do that than start a whole awkward debate about vegetarianism when I don't really want to interact with family friends (who are mostly older, Chinese people) in the first place. So I guess I'm only not a vegetarian on a technicality. I eat eggs, but dislike the taste of milk. I don't wear leather on principle, but love wool, and admit to possessing down duvets. 

I have to say, I'm so happy to see so many environment/health-conscious people on here!


----------



## pft7 (Sep 4, 2017)

There seems to be a large discrepancy between the number of people in the thread posting that they do not eat meat and are vegetarian or vegan and the overwhelming majority that have voted in the poll to say they eat all kinds of meat.

I eat all the meat I can: chicken, turkey, beef, pork, lamb, sausages, bacon, ham, gammon, mutton, fish; and I think it would be incredibly tough not to. They taste great. They're good value for their protein, healthy oils and the omegas in fish. I commend anyone who chooses to to eat meat, given its energy inefficiency and the "questionable" farming methods used but I don't think I could do it and I don't really have the inclination to try. Living out here in the country whenever you eat at my dad's house it is 95% of the time meat, potatoes and vegetables for dinner. That's all they live on.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 8, 2017)

I eat all types of meat, I wish I could be vegan but it's too hard


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 8, 2017)

I eat meat, but I only really eat chicken now (and sometimes fish). For the most part, I don't touch red meat. I have the occasional bacon, but that's hardly ever.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 8, 2017)

yeah, but sometimes eating greasy **** makes me feel like a big fat slob lol


----------



## Cynicat (Sep 8, 2017)

Nope I'm a vegetarian and have been since I'm 5


----------



## Soigne (Sep 8, 2017)

used to be pescatarian at time of voting, but now i don't eat seafood and the only meat i do consume is chicken (very rarely).


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes, I do. I love meat. Steak is delicious.

I don't understand why so many gays are vegetarians.


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 7, 2018)

I used to be vegan for a few years, but now I eat all food except mammals. The only meat I eat is meat that I would be comfortable killing an animal for, like salmon and chicken; I don't have the heart to kill a cow or pig.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2018)

I do eat meat. I love meat.


----------



## duckykate (Jun 8, 2018)

veggie here


----------



## tumut (Jun 8, 2018)

I love sausage, pernil, pork chops, bacon, fish, scallops, chicken. I dont really like beef or steak that much but everything else im game for.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 8, 2018)

I think my opinion on meat is best represented by this quote here:

"I love meat! I love meat in my mouth! I love the way it explodes with juice in my mouth. I really, really love meat. And everything about it! I love meat all over me, I love to eat all kinds of meat. You know, white meat, dark meat, all kinds of meat. You know, I love meat."

Though I don't mean this to be rude to vegetarians or vegans. I see a lot people saying they are thinking about being vegetarian, but I will always be a meat-lover.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

I eat every kind of meat there is (besides octopus gut and liver, those are the two meats I’ll never eat).


----------



## dedenne (Jun 8, 2018)

yes 

yes i do


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jun 8, 2018)

Meat is...great. I eat it almost every day. Cheeseburgers and chicken are my favorite!


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm a vegan, I'm also 13 and used to have an iron deficiency so at first my parents were quite iffy about it but I'm very fortunate that they were willing to listen to me and do research and all that. A lot of parents would just refuse to listen and force them to eat animal products so yeah


----------



## Aderyn (Jun 8, 2018)

I honestly don't know why I became a vegetarian


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah I do. Very much not heavily but hell a nice piece of red meat and red wine can be nice once in a while. I try to eat more green though.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 9, 2018)

i eat all meat though i only like chicken and some fish


----------



## gagtxt (Jun 9, 2018)

Nope, been a vegetarian for around 5 years now


----------



## Livvy (Jun 9, 2018)

I chose other, because I eat vegetarian or pescetarian like 85% of the time, but it's because where I live there isn't very much halal meat, so I avoid meat most the time for religious reasons. If I go to a halal restaraunt though, I'll eat meat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Well on the poll I said I don't eat red meat but once in a while I do eat beef. I mostly eat chicken/fish, and always try to avoid pork.

I remember when I was younger I thought it would be cool to be a vegetarian, but then I quickly realized I could never give up eating chicken xDD


----------

